# gulf shores pier anybody goin thursday?



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

Im going even though i wont like as much without trolley fishing ,i freeline when i go to fla. piers so untill they change the rules i will have get used to it in al. to.:reallycrying:reallycrying


----------



## ajmatthews1s (Jul 22, 2009)

whats trolley and freeline fishing?


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Trolley fishing is a way for ONE angler to tie up railspace that 3 or 4 (or more) freeline anglers can fish, so he can go off to the bathroom or sit in the shade or fish another rod while waiting for a bite ;-)


----------



## fishyfingers (Oct 3, 2007)

From what I can see on the new pier, if 3 or 4 anglers need that little bit of rail space, then there must be about 1,500 people on the end.

AND THEY"RE ALL FISHING UPWIND WITH A DEAD BAIT!


----------

